# Admin - Please Read.



## Happyman (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey guys, I was checking out different ways to set up streamable pieces of code into your forums for the members to sample mixes. A great way to help get more music out to people wanting to train with it.... But it seems I need a little favour. Is there any chance you guys could add in bb code so that it enables the flash widgets to be used in the forums?

I have included a link that would show you how to enable it? I understand if not but it could be a great addition having steamable players within the forums 

Cheers guys

Link: How to enable it in your forum.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Happyman said:


> Hey guys, I was checking out different ways to set up streamable pieces of code into your forums for the members to sample mixes. A great way to help get more music out to people wanting to train with it.... But it seems I need a little favour. Is there any chance you guys could add in bb code so that it enables the flash widgets to be used in the forums?
> 
> I have included a link that would show you how to enable it? I understand if not but it could be a great addition having steamable players within the forums
> 
> ...


Great suggestion - and yes, absolutely.

The link you posted is specifically for MixCloud. Is that the only site you wanted or did you want Soundcloud as well?


----------



## Happyman (Dec 31, 2008)

If you can do both that would be even better mate. Thanks so much, I think it'll enrich the forums so much


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Excellent, I'll get the ukulele out and record some jams


----------



## Happyman (Dec 31, 2008)

Lorian said:


> Great suggestion - and yes, absolutely.
> 
> The link you posted is specifically for MixCloud. Is that the only site you wanted or did you want Soundcloud as well?


Can you pop us a message over when it's ready to be used mate? I'll do a demo thread to make sure it's all in order


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Happyman said:


> Can you pop us a message over when it's ready to be used mate? I'll do a demo thread to make sure it's all in order


Both should be done - please test and let me know if any issues.


----------



## Happyman (Dec 31, 2008)

Lorian said:


> Both should be done - please test and let me know if any issues.


Awesome, I'll test it out tomorrow mate. I'm in work at the moment


----------



## Happyman (Dec 31, 2008)

Lorian said:


> Both should be done - please test and let me know if any issues.


Worked like a charm mate. Just posted a thread and lo and behold, we have players. Much obliged


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

subbed because I have no idea what you're both on about


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> subbed because I have no idea what you're both on about


He wanted me to change the forum so that people can embed streaming music players into threads.

Like this:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/271158-great-big-music-thread.html


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Lorian said:


> He wanted me to change the forum so that people can embed streaming music players into threads.
> 
> Like this:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/271158-great-big-music-thread.html


got it! you have to bear with me, I'm afraid


----------

